# What products do you keep repurchasing over and over?



## Eliasasas (Feb 22, 2014)

A big part of the fun in detailing is trying out new products. However, sometimes you just find something and stick with it because of how great it is. How many products do you guys have that you keep buying over and over again every time they run out, without even considering something else in that category?

I'll start:

- *Wolf's White Satin* (car shampoo). Bought a small bottle a while ago which I still have left. When it runs out I'll buy a gallon of it without hesitating. Great stuff!

- *Optimum No Rinse* (no rinse shampoo). Overall this is probably the most impressive and versatile detailing product I've used, regardless of category. I use this for full washes, as a QD, bird poo removal, cleaning door jambs and hinges etc. I'll always have some available.

- *Autosmart G101* (all purpose cleaner). I haven't tried many APCs but this one is the best and cheapest, a combination that is hard to beat.

- *Prima Amigo* (glaze/pre-wax cleaner). Fills well, cleans well and is very easy to use. I can't ask for more.

That's about it really. There are many products that I'm very satisfied with and will probably buy again, but I still might consider trying something different. For example Vics red wax, Stoner's invisible glass, Bilt Hamber Autofoam, Meguiar's tyre gel, and a couple more solid products. However, the four I listed above are really the only certain ones for me.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

AG Fast Glass/ Polish
AG Bumper Care
AG BSC
AG EGP
AG SRP
Vic's red
R222
VP CPW


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

C2v3 I've bought a fair bit of keep coming back to that

I'm on my 10th litre of g wash also


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

C2v3, every time the car gets washed, it gets a coat of C2v3.
AG BSC (5 litres).
AG Interior Cleaner (5 litres).
AG Window Clean (5 litres).
AG Super Sheen (5 litres).


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Gtechniq G1
Gtechniq C5/C4/C1 for alloys / trim
Gtechniq T1 / Gyeon Tire (very similar in looks and durability)
CG CW&G shampoo
Gyeon Bathe shampoo
Car Chem 1900:1 shampoo
Dodo Juice Lime Prime
CG Synthetic QD


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Wolfs white satin
Wolfs mean green
Wolfs blackout
AF avalanche
AF spritz
Carpro reset


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

AG EGP
Megs NXT


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

Everthing autosmart


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

AF Tripple
AF Rejuvenate 
Gtechniq Matte Dash 
Gtechniq 4,5,6
Gtechniq Panel Wipe 
Nanolex Trim Rejuvenator 
Megs 205


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Auto smart Tardis
Nanolex wash coat
Nanolex reactivating shampoo
Gyeon tyre shine
Werkstat prime
CG barebones
Meguire's all season dressing
Meguiers glass cleaner
Meguiar's APC


Very happy with these and would not change them.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Carlack Complete/NSC
Surfex Hd


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

Gyeon Wetcoat


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

For a while now, I've been reviewing what gets replenished every year and
explaining my reasoning. Link to my 2013 review

I cannot believe that my 2014 one soon needs to be written. Looking at the
2013 one, it looks like I'll re-instate the SP Paint Cleanser because I found
some paint so heavily oxidised that it needed to come out. However, I need
to say that there's absolutely nothing wrong with any of the products that
actually made my lists.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Tardis
G101
Smartwheels
AF Citrus Power
Carchem shampoo
SP U.Gloss QD


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Britemax Grime Out 
CG CW&G shampoo 
Dodo Juice Born Slippy 
Dodo Juice Lime Prime Lite 
Supernatural Shampoo 
Supernatural Detailing Clay 
Supernatural Micro Prime 
Supernatural Tyre Dressing 
Supernatural wax panel pot 
Victoria Deep Cleanse 
Victoria Quick Detail 
Victoria Concours wax


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

Collinite 845
Megs Endurance
AB Banana Gloss Shampoo
Tesco/ Morrisons Value APC
IPA
AB Project 32


----------



## Blanco92 (Oct 17, 2013)

VP concentrated car wash
VP Citrus pre-wash
VP Bilberry wheel cleaner
Megs Endurance tyre gel
Sonax Brilliant Shine Detailer
Poorboys Black Hole
Raceglaze nano wheel sealant
Colli 476S annually on dad's T5 van.

Looking forward to getting my hands on some Sonax Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT soon. If that works as well as expected that could become another recurring purchase :thumb:


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

vp cpw
btbm
sonax bsd
prima amigo


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

AG EGP
AG BSC
built hamber qd


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Vp prewash 
Poorboys trim dressing 
G101 
Everything else is up for grabs really:thumb:


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Lowiepete said:


> For a while now, I've been reviewing what gets replenished every year and
> explaining my reasoning. Link to my 2013 review
> 
> I cannot believe that my 2014 one soon needs to be written. Looking at the
> ...


Cracking stuff that paint cleanser so very very good


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

AF Citrus Power
AD Cherry Glaze
Bilt Hamber Surfex HD (wouldn't be without it now)
Megs Endurance
AG Glass Polish


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Carchem 1900.1
Carchem glue and tar
Carchem citrus cleaner - use as apc and dash with snowfoam works a treat 
Carpro reset
Carpro dlux 
Carpro forte
Carpro reload 
Carpro hydro2 
Meg's 105/205
Carpro reflect 

Are just a few of mines


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

VP Citrus pre wash
Angelwax shampoo 
DJ lime prime
CP iron-x


----------



## Ryry (Dec 27, 2013)

Autoglym SRP
Meguiars #16 love the stuff !!!
Mad cow ultraviolet qd


----------



## Ryry (Dec 27, 2013)

Oh and anything demon shine when it's on offer in wilkinsons


----------



## MarkGolf (Apr 16, 2006)

Everything Zaino
G101
Tardis


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

AS G101
AF Tripple
AF Citrus Power
AS Ultramousse
AS Duet
ArmorAll Shield for Wheels


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Bread and milk :tumbleweed:


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Drugs and hookers


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Here we go....BUNDLE

at my age moist toilet tissue, and very very large durex


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

See you memory is playing up again doug
You mean a big wad of toilet tissue and a durex


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

Sonax BSD for its super-hydrophobic properties
ArtDeShine's ArtDeJohnson Repel Coat for its all-round excellence. Looks, ease of use, longevity and stay-clean.


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Interesting thread... I certainly have a few products like this, and will try to list them and my reasons why...

*Optimum No-Rinse Wash & Shine / No-Rinse Wash & Wax:* As the OP has already mentioned, this is an incredibly versatile product, and personally I feel that rinseless washing is one of my most significant conveniences. I go through a lot of rinseless wash every year, and ONR is one of the more affordable rinseless washes available to US-buyers, especially given that it still stands up pretty well against the competition. I also love the smell of ONR Wash & Wax...

*P21S/R222 Paintwork Conditioning Shampoo:* I have sensitive skin, and this is the only shampoo that I have found which - at the moment - doesn't dry out my hands. It doesn't have a mega dilution ratio, but it rinses well, has decent lubrication, doesn't clog the nano-sealants I have worked with, and is very gentle on wax-based LSP's. This is something of a hidden gem, for me...

*P21S/R222 Total Auto Wash:* This is the only APC which I have tried to date that does not stain, or dry out delicate vintage materials in classic cars; even at full strength, and with extended soaking times. At the same time it cleans very well, foams nicely when agitated, and also smells pretty neutral. I only wish that it wasn't so expensive...

*Bilt-Hamber Auto-Clay Soft, Medium, & Regular:* These clay bars are still my go-to for decon; they pick up a lot of debris from the paint, are not prone to leaving smears, only require water for lubrication which saves money, and in my experience do not mar soft paint provided they are kept well kneaded.

*Optimum Polish II:* This polish doesn't get much press, but the fact that I mostly detail for myself, and have already gone through three bottles of it says a lot. It's an incredibly versatile non-diminishing polish capable of removing a wide variety of defects, cleans up very well, and doesn't have any weather-related bad habits. Another hidden gem!

*Scholl Concepts S40 Anti-Hologram Compound:* I won't say that this is a 'magic bullet' for crazy soft paint, as soft-paint is always a challenge to finish down perfectly on, but for me this with a DA and the right pads does make the job easier.

*Car-Lack68 NSC/Klasse AIO:* This fits into the ONR category of being the 'Swiss Army Knife' of detailing products; it's perfect for enhancing the finish, and adding a little bit of protection on all of those odd little hard surfaces around the car that you don't quite know what to do with but know you probably shouldn't use something really aggressive on. There are a lot of details on classic cars that fall under this category. It's also a very nice paintwork cleanser, and one of the most durable AIO's I've tested.

*CarPro Hydro2:* Applying an LSP does not get faster or easier than this; especially not on awkward locations like wheels. It's also fairly durable, and chemical resistant, with crazy beading performance and a good amount of gloss. I'm surprised this doesn't get more notice.

*CarPro PERL:* It's a very versatile dressing, lasts a decent amount of time for a waterbased product, doesn't leave too glossy of a finish, and is the best product that I've used on my MGB's original vinyl interior.

*CarPro Eraser:* I do a lot of paintwork correction on fairly sensitive materials, and the original version at least (I have not tried the new one yet.) did not stain like many strong solvent cleaners can. I went through probably a gallon of this last year; almost as much as APC, wheel cleaner, or rinseless wash...

*Meguiar's Unigrit Sandpaper & 3M Trizact Sanding Discs:* I really enjoy wetsanding, and these are my favorite sanding materials out of all the brands I have tested. They cut/level efficiently, and last well, but also leave a very fine and consistent scratch pattern that is very easy to remove. This is a combination that is actually quite hard to find. The best finishes I have ever achieved have begun with these products...

*Microfiber Madness Towels:* MF's are not really a consumable per-say, but I have gone through so many bad ones that I had to give these a mention. They're superb quality, make drying, buffing, and cleaning easier, they do not mar delicate finishes, and have maintained their properties for more years and more wash cycles than all my other towels put together. I don't typically go in for expensive waxes or detailing products, but these are the one really premium items that I splurge on, and for me are worth every penny.

These are the products that I always seem to keep buying, and why. There are others that have served me very well (Wolf's Glass Guard, the rest of the Scholl polishes, Bouncer's Sherbet Fizz, etc.), and I would probably buy again, but these are the ones that I rely upon the most and would regret having to find a replacement for.

- Steampunk


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

CarChem Revolt

CarChem Luxury Shampoo

CarChem Glass Sealant

GTechniq c2v3

Autobrite Direct FAB

Meguiars Ultimate Compound

Auto Finesse Tripple


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Scholl concepts s40.
Scholl concepts S3. 
M&K air freshener.
M&K spa shampoo.
Bilt hamber korrosol.
Bilt hamber autofoam.
Gtech G1.
Gtech T1.
Gtech cotton pads.
AF citrus power.
Nanoskin sponage clay.
Gyeon leather coating.
Gyeon fabric coating.
Megs APC.
Megs degreaser.


----------



## Ernie Bernie (Oct 17, 2009)

Rain repellents. Keep buying them hoping the next one will do what it says on the tin 
:-(


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

AG srp is probably the most repeated buy, I started buying it when I was 17 (now 40) think it's the only polish I used since.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Wax tec / imperial wax fall off

Scholl s17+

Car pro boa orange

Lake country Orange pads


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

BH Autofoam
BH Surfex HD
Carpro Reload
ONR/Wolf's wash&wipe
Optimum Polish II (very good, very economical and cheap product. Doesn't dust at all.)
BH Cleanser Fluid


----------



## Mk3Brick (May 24, 2012)

G101
Tardis
Wolfs Hard Body
G1
T1


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Mars bars ... Lucozade and haribo tangy fantastics.
You gotta keep sustinense in ya when your working


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

AllenF said:


> Mars bars ... Lucozade and haribo tangy fantastics.
> You gotta keep sustinense in ya when your working


good lad.

:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

G101, Tardis and Smart wheels (unless wheels are sealed) are simple staple
Megs endurance tyre gel by far my favourite
Lime Prime
Bilt Hamber clay but I now prefer a clay cloth
Iron X although I may try Korrosol soon.

I'll switch between others in different sections.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

AllenF said:


> Mars bars ... Lucozade and haribo tangy fantastics.
> You gotta keep sustinense in ya when your working


you know the sugar makes you go funny......stop it


----------

